

Gauss Machine Gun (Rate of Fire: 7.7 Rounds/Sec Muzzle Velocity: 42.03m/s) - hippich
http://www.deltaveng.com/gauss-machine-gun/

======
ChuckMcM
So folks who are concerned about people "printing" guns that use regular ammo
should be much more concerned about this sort of thing. So you 3D print an
AR-15 you are out of luck if the .223 ammunition is taken off the market. Here
all you need is a wall outlet and steel slugs.

These guys use actual ballistic steel slugs but one could just as easily buy
steel rod and cut it into slugs.

Granted it is 2% the muzzle energy of a 45 ACP (500 joules vs 10 joules) But
it is definitely going to leave a mark if you run into it.

~~~
hippich
it is now 2%. but it already looks quite scary

